# What is wrong with my day old chick



## SiSeñorBean (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a day old chick that hatched in my incubator and wanted to know what's wrong with his feet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That doesn't look like a problem with the feet but a problem with the knee joint or the hips. I have never seen one with two legs affected. 

This is one for a vet to look at and probably do xrays. I don't usually recommend that straight off the bat but this is one.


----------



## SiSeñorBean (Jun 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That doesn't look like a problem with the feet but a problem with the knee joint or the hips. I have never seen one with two legs affected.
> 
> This is one for a vet to look at and probably do xrays. I don't usually recommend that straight off the bat but this is one.


Ok thank you so much


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I do have to agree, little guy needs xrays. I don't like to send people to the vet right away either, but in this case, you need to know exactly what is going on before it gets too old to fix it. The ligaments and bones are still pliable and can be fixed with braces etc (in some cases) when they are little like this. Now is the time


----------

